# A US Expat’s Guide to FATCA



## smartaccts (5 mo ago)

FATCA Explained for U.S Expats - In this guide, you will understand things to keep in mind while filing FATCA and reporting. It's a must-have guide for all U.S. expats living or working overseas.


----------

